# Another Snyder in the stand



## rustjunkie (Mar 2, 2015)

Got this carcass a while back, it was found as a complete bike but got parted before it came my way. 
Interestingly it had what I thought were 1940 (1941?) features: peaked fenders with curved pressed-steel braces, and the "built-in" fender light...kinda neat.
Alas, it was torn asunder, and the skeleton ended up here. 














Pretty _rugged_, but still _pretty _IMO...Evidently Bonderizing is no match for decades of Northeast weather 
I know there's some shiny under there...worked on it a bit today. 
Nice surprise: the head and bottom bracket cups had to be knocked out with a punch, but of course the crank is bent and twisted. 
Hardware in the BB is shot, headset not exceptional but serviceable.
Fork bent at steer tube and crown.
Frame had a bend _out _at the right chain stay that was an easy fix.
Spent ~1hr on the frame with steel wool and ACS and she's coming along nicely. 
Just noticed: No idea where the Polymerin sticker went...musta fallen off since I took the "befores".
Thought the paint was blue, but it's a really nice green, and nearly smooth to the touch now. 
Was a bit enthusiastic with the abrasives in a few spots...the way she goes.





















Diggin' the crunchy green goodness...I suppose I'm easily amused 
More later.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Mar 2, 2015)

You're not alone.  I dig the crusty stuff too and that's a nice one.  I really like the Spear point graphics on this one.  This must be the fork?


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 2, 2015)

Ozark Flyer said:


> You're not alone.  I dig the crusty stuff too and that's a nice one.  I really like the Spear point graphics on this one.  This must be the fork?




Glad to hear it! Yes, this is the curvy fork.


----------



## mike j (Mar 2, 2015)

I think that the "carcass"couldn't have found a better home, you brought out some really nice details, interesting to see what happens next.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 2, 2015)

That's awesome scott. At least there's some decent paint there. How many does this make for you now? Rob


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 2, 2015)

Love the green


----------



## catfish (Mar 3, 2015)

It's easy to get hooked on these frames. They make great riders.


----------



## Dale Alan (Mar 3, 2015)

Looking good,I really dig the green that was hiding underneath there.


----------



## pedal_junky (Mar 3, 2015)

Very cool. Cleaned up nicely. +1 on the green.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 3, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> How many does this make for you now? Rob




There's only one complete orig here: a '36, but lots of frames in various states...I think 15 or so.


----------



## RustyK (Mar 3, 2015)

"Spent ~1hr on the frame with steel wool and ACS and she's coming along nicely."

Looks great! What is ACS?


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 3, 2015)

RustyK said:


> What is ACS?




*A*ncient *C*hinese *S*ecret!
The formulation varies, but in this case it's mostly just elbow grease


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 3, 2015)

it's in good hands, can't wait to see it on a ride some day!


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 4, 2015)

Degreased the fork and did a little "clean-up" on the "paint" 
This bike was ridden for a bit after the fork was bent:


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 4, 2015)

Ouch


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Mar 9, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> Glad to hear it! Yes, this is the curvy fork.




I got the fork today.  Man, this thing is more messed up than my X wife.  But unlike her, I'll see if I can straighten it out.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 9, 2015)

Ozark Flyer said:


> I got the fork today.  Man, this thing is more messed up than my X wife.  But unlike her, I'll see if I can straighten it out.




ha! Well I guess it's good to understand what can be corrected with skillfully applied pressure and what can't be 
Thanks for the help, don't forget to take pics


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Mar 9, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing what you do with this. Sad to see another parted out carcass but good on you for giving it a second chance!


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 25, 2015)

Got the fork back from the Ozark Flyer spa and rehab last week. Thanks Dan 
Some snaps of the process:

































The rest of this week will be spent wrapping up projects for Sunday delivery, so hopefully next week I'll be able to do a final alignment of the fork and install it into the frame.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 25, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> Got the fork back from the Ozark Flyer spa and rehab last week. Thanks Dan
> Some snaps of the process:
> 
> 
> ...



Nice job, and nice and straight. Rob.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Mar 25, 2015)

Nice work on that!! Thanks for the idea!


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 25, 2015)

Well tbh, all the work I did on it so far was package it and sent it to Dan 

Here's Ozark Flyer's thread where I saw the good-stuff in action:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?68632-Schwinn-Admiral-Model-C-Project/page2

and bikewhorder's thread that inspired him:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?43059-Low-Tech-Fork-Straightening&highlight=fork


----------

